# Avalon Cigar Herf @ Highland Cigar Company



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

The Avalon Herf at Highland Cigar Company in Atlanta was a lot of fun. Here are some of the highlights. (Unfortunately the pictures are a bit on the grainy side- hey, it was hazy in there!)

CigarLive members attending aside from yours truly and Tom Ramsey of Avalon: Sean Williams of Primer Mundo, Discdog (seated in the background of one of the pictures) and Sawyer (the guy admiring his ash!).

I've also put up a quick write up of the event on my blog here, and have reviewed the Avalon Honeyboy Lancero over at Stogie Review. Check 'em out!

EDIT: Let's try this again! That first set of images was clearly WAAAAYYY too small!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Great shots; thanks for sharing.


Thanks! And hopefully the look a bit better now that I've got them correctly sized! :brick:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry I missed it .... Looked like a great time.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Herfs are fun!! Looks like a damn nice place to have a smoke also.


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

In the last picture, is that Jaleel White, the actor who portrayed Steven Quincy Urkel in the hit TV show Family Matters? I didn't realize he was so tall. Or are you that short?


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

CubanLink said:


> In the last picture, is that Jaleel White, the actor who portrayed Steven Quincy Urkel in the hit TV show Family Matters? I didn't realize he was so tall. Or are you that short?


No way that's Urkel. He looks like he can kick some serious ass!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tom Ramsey (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for putting up the pictures. I really shouldn't pose with Sean...he makes me look like a tiny, tiny, man. 

It was great to meet all of you! I look forward to meeting you all again at the Tobacco World Anniversary Party on Nov. 17th.

Best regards,

Tom


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Brian, great stuff there - thanks for sharing the pics of the whole crew down there in the ATL! Looks like an awesome time! 

CD


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Tom are you ever coming up to the Cincinnati Area.


----------



## Tom Ramsey (May 6, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> Hey Tom are you ever coming up to the Cincinnati Area.


Jack,

I would love to, but we don't have a shop in Cinci. Our rep in the area is trying to get us in a few places up there. Any suggestions? If you would like to recommend a retailer in your area, shoot me an email and I'll get you the Retailer Recommendation Form. It's a way for us to get an introduction to a B&M and for you to snag a free stick.

Tom


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll check with a couple of them.


----------

